
Russia says it has hardly any coronavirus cases. Doctors say otherwise - teslademigod1
https://www.codastory.com/waronscience/russia-coronavirus-mistrust/
======
dzyashu
WTF? Official government site regarding COVID19 - [https://xn--
80aesfpebagmfblc0a.xn--p1ai/](https://xn--80aesfpebagmfblc0a.xn--p1ai/) All
information is open and available...

